# Updated Schools Listings



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

Our school directory has been updated thanks to Andrew Green.

You can check it out here: http://www.martialtalk.com/schools/

You can now sort by location and art.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2006)

So if anything's working funny let me know


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

Had the address wrong... It should be http://www.martialtalk.com/schools/

fixed in original post, now heading to fix the forum header too. lol


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So if anything's working funny let me know



Well, since you asked... I went to look, and got this:

*Warning*:  mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in */home/martialt/public_html/forum/schools.php* on line *87*
293 Listings



I am using the latest build of Firefox (1.5.0.3), on a PC running Windows XP Home... in case that helps!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2006)

old link, Bob's fixing that now, try the one he posted ( http://www.martialtalk.com/schools/ )


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2006)

Nice job Andrew


----------



## 7starmantis (May 7, 2006)

Did we remove schools that were listed before?

7sm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

Some schools were dropped if their sites didn't come up. If you know of one that should be there, while we work out the kinks we've re-enabled free listings.


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> old link, Bob's fixing that now, try the one he posted ( http://www.martialtalk.com/schools/ )



That one works great, thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2006)

There wasn't many that got lost, maybe 10 at most out of 300?

It would have been because of incomplete info AND a broken link.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2006)

sites that don't have a http:// link funny, got that, will fix


----------

